# This Craigslist post made me laugh!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

http://houston.craigslist.org/pet/1098733980.html


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

What are hog dogs??:suspicious:

But still funny.ound:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

That is wild! I wonder what a hog dog pup is? I'm sure I could rent out Jackson for a couple of days and he could bark his head off for him :ear: Once he heard that glass shattering bark a time or two, he'd change his ad :biggrin1:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

i have three that'll bark at an ant on a sidewalk


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tritia said:


> i have three that'll bark at an ant on a sidewalk


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol, my 5 are right along with your 3 that'll bark with an ant.. I got a yodeller :O A Papillon that thinks he's a hound dog :crazy: One even sounds like a squeaky toy.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

That is hilarious - never even heard of a hog dog! Sounds like something they'd have here in Georgia, though....LOL


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

hmmm...it's been deleted by the author...


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Yep, I couldn't see it either.
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Me neither. Never heard of a Hog Dog either!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Perugina said:


> hmmm...it's been deleted by the author...


Gah! I wish I had copied the text. The title was something like "looking for a small dog who barks at hogs." And it explained how they wanted a "hog dog" or something to that effect. I wanted to show DH last night, and it was gone.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter would be good at that, he barks at his reflection in the window, bugs, butterflies, people, dogs, birds, squirrels, toys...I could go on and on!


----------

